# OBS Studio new version won't execute



## pfields (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi there.

The latest OBS Studio version (updated today) is not working. When I try to open the program, I get the message (roughly translated into English), "The execution of the code can't continue because VCRUNTIME140_1.dll wasn't found. Reinstalling the program to correct the problem".

What should I do, please?


----------



## disredbeard (Dec 18, 2020)

Having same issue


----------



## pfields (Dec 18, 2020)

pfields said:


> Hi there.
> 
> The latest OBS Studio version (updated today) is not working. When I try to open the program, I get the message (roughly translated into English), "The execution of the code can't continue because VCRUNTIME140_1.dll wasn't found. Reinstalling the program to correct the problem".
> 
> What should I do, please?


================================================

OK, I found the solution.

I had the idea of going online and trying to find, download and install the missing file. I did a Google search like "*Download file 
vcruntime140_1.dll*". From the results, I chose the first one, which was the site *dll-files.com*.

After the download and extraction (it was a WinZip file), I followed their instructions in the download page and placed the file in the folder "C:\Windows\System32". But when I tried to open OBS again, a similar error message came up, but this time with a different file: *msvcp140_1.dll*.

At this point, I thought to myself, "OK, that's rich.... This thing will probably go on and on with a different missing file every time". Fortunately though after placing the second missing file in the same Windows folder above I was finally able to open OBS without a hitch.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 18, 2020)

glad you are working, BUT... downloading random files off Internet is how computers get malware, then identity theft/bank account emptied, etc...

Instead, better to read requirements for the software OBS. In this case, as noted  c++ - VCRUNTIME140_1.dll Reported Missing Although VCRuntime 2015-2019 deinstalled and VCRuntime 2015 reinstalled - Stack Overflow 

Just ran into this as well. The issue is with what happens during uninstall of the 2019 runtime:

VCRuntime140_1.dll is removed (as expected, because this file did not exist in the 2015 runtime)
VCRuntime140.dll remains (because this file existed in the 2015 runtime)
The issue is that the VCRuntime140.dll that remains is the _version_ of that file that was installed with the 2019 runtime. The 2015 version is not restored. The result is that this DLL expects to be able to call functions found in VCRuntime140_1.dll, but that file is no longer present.
To work around this, we are opting not to rollback the runtime version from 2019 to 2015, as the 2019 runtime will support applications built for 2015 without issue (and in fact does so already if another application requiring the 2019 runtime were to be installed on the machine, independent of your add-in)
----
so best answer probably is to (re-)install the latest Visual C++ redistributable 2015-2019 (x64)


----------



## R1CH (Dec 18, 2020)

Are you using the 32 bit version of OBS?


----------



## pfields (Dec 19, 2020)

pfields said:


> Hi there.
> 
> The latest OBS Studio version (updated today) is not working. When I try to open the program, I get the message (roughly translated into English), "The execution of the code can't continue because VCRUNTIME140_1.dll wasn't found. Reinstalling the program to correct the problem".
> 
> What should I do, please?


================================================

OK, I found the solution.

I had the idea of going online and trying to find, download and install the missing file. I did a Google search like "*Download file 
vcruntime140_1.dll*". From the results, I chose the first one, which was the site *dll-files.com*.

After the download and extraction (it was a WinZip file), I followed their instructions in the download page and placed the file in the folder "C:\Windows\System32". But when I tried to open OBS again, a similar error message came up, but this time with a different file: *msvcp140_1.dll*.

At this point, I thought to myself, "OK, that's rich.... This thing will probably go on and on with a different missing file every time". Fortunately though after placing the second missing file in the same Windows folder above I was finally able to open OBS without a hitch.

Hope that helps.



. 


R1CH said:


> Are you using the 32 bit version of OBS?


64 bit (same as my laptop).


----------



## R1CH (Dec 20, 2020)

The updater should have tried to install the required DLLs for you automatically. Instead of downloading random DLL files from questionable sources, the correct solution would be to install https://obsproject.com/visual-studio-2019-runtimes-64-bit


----------



## buyingtime (Feb 2, 2021)

I created an account to just post on this thread. I got the same VCRUNTIME140_1.dll error, but please do not download new .dll files from online, they repair themselves with a few steps.

*Go to Start > Apps and Features > Search for "2015" > There should be "Microsoft Visual C++ 2015-2019 Redistributable" > Click on it and click Modify > Click Repair*

It will take 5 minutes and fix all your issues. If you have 2 of the 2015-2019 Redistributables then repair both just in case. Restart your PC and OBS will be back to normal.


----------



## JoeyFoxtrot (Dec 9, 2021)

buyingtime said:


> I created an account to just post on this thread. I got the same VCRUNTIME140_1.dll error, but please do not download new .dll files from online, they repair themselves with a few steps.
> 
> *Go to Start > Apps and Features > Search for "2015" > There should be "Microsoft Visual C++ 2015-2019 Redistributable" > Click on it and click Modify > Click Repair*
> 
> It will take 5 minutes and fix all your issues. If you have 2 of the 2015-2019 Redistributables then repair both just in case. Restart your PC and OBS will be back to normal.



Thank you! This worked like a charm. If you are having this issue, try this before anything else. Fixed this issue for me in <5 minutes.


----------

